# Factory Rally



## jjmaurer (Feb 17, 2007)

Just wanted to say we had a great time at the rally even tho we missed the campfires and breakfast the last day. We extended our stay 1 more day and Jim would have stayed even longer but our space was rented out. He LOVES Elkhart and films the trains there often, so he was gone a big share of the time. The RV museum was awesome as well as the factory tour and luncheon. Thank you so much Keystone for your generosity and hospitality. I also want to thank the Dometic Rep for his time and generosity, we certainly didn't expect a recall replacement and gift, much less knowing anything about any problems that needed replaced. As usual a fantastic potluck as well. It was great meeting new people, and seeing some familiar faces. Jim is talking about the Dearborn rally. He would love to go, but I have to work. What's stopping him tho right? Thank you Chris, Heather, and Lady Di for all your efforts and time. Awesome job. Great campground


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

showdogs said:


> Just wanted to say we had a great time at the rally even tho we missed the campfires and breakfast the last day. We extended our stay 1 more day and Jim would have stayed even longer but our space was rented out. He LOVES Elkhart and films the trains there often, so he was gone a big share of the time. The RV museum was awesome as well as the factory tour and luncheon. Thank you so much Keystone for your generosity and hospitality. I also want to thank the Dometic Rep for his time and generosity, we certainly didn't expect a recall replacement and gift, much less knowing anything about any problems that needed replaced. As usual a fantastic potluck as well. It was great meeting new people, and seeing some familiar faces. Jim is talking about the Dearborn rally. He would love to go, but I have to work. What's stopping him tho right? Thank you Chris, Heather, and Lady Di for all your efforts and time. Awesome job. Great campground



Glad to hear you had a GREAT time at the rally!!!
My sisters husband was just talking about your husband!!!!! He was saying
that he wished they could have went so he could see his "buddy" !!!









MaeJae


----------



## jjmaurer (Feb 17, 2007)

MaeJae said:


> Just wanted to say we had a great time at the rally even tho we missed the campfires and breakfast the last day. We extended our stay 1 more day and Jim would have stayed even longer but our space was rented out. He LOVES Elkhart and films the trains there often, so he was gone a big share of the time. The RV museum was awesome as well as the factory tour and luncheon. Thank you so much Keystone for your generosity and hospitality. I also want to thank the Dometic Rep for his time and generosity, we certainly didn't expect a recall replacement and gift, much less knowing anything about any problems that needed replaced. As usual a fantastic potluck as well. It was great meeting new people, and seeing some familiar faces. Jim is talking about the Dearborn rally. He would love to go, but I have to work. What's stopping him tho right? Thank you Chris, Heather, and Lady Di for all your efforts and time. Awesome job. Great campground



Glad to hear you had a GREAT time at the rally!!!
My sisters husband was just talking about your husband!!!!! He was saying
that he wished they could have went so he could see his "buddy" !!!









MaeJae








[/quote]
LOL, we missed you guys too, how are ya'll doing? going to any other rallys coming up?


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

How about some pictures? I am interested in seeing the factory.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Acadia Hiker said:


> How about some pictures? I am interested in seeing the factory.


Unfortunately we were not allowed to take photographs in the factory.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

psssss - new model secret - Do not tell anyone

A new model with 2 doors - One main enterance and the other was to the bathroom. No more walking thru the trailer to get to the bathroom & the dirty kids can now directly walk into the bath/shower. How cool is that.

Great idea























Thor


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Thor said:


> psssss - new model secret - Do not tell anyone


Oh boy, now the cat's out of the bag.

BTW: Has anyone seen my lawn chair or table??? How about those darn cans!!

Thor, I hope that the remainder of your trip was as memorable!!


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

Thor said:


> psssss - new model secret - Do not tell anyone
> 
> A new model with 2 doors - One main enterance and the other was to the bathroom. No more walking thru the trailer to get to the bathroom & the dirty kids can now directly walk into the bath/shower. How cool is that.
> 
> ...


Keystone already has one similar to that in their Sprinter line. It was similar to the 32bhds with a "playroom" in the back.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks for adding the photos Rob, they look great!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Rob

Some really nice pics. Great slidewshow. Now I have to find some time to upload my pics.

Thor


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

i will post our pics as soon as i get rid of a pooter problem


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

outbackmac said:


> ...as soon as i get rid of a pooter problem


Man, I for one don't think I want to hear about your personal problems.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

what's a pooter anyway?


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Thor said:


> Rob
> 
> Some really nice pics. Great slidewshow. Now I have to find some time to upload my pics.
> 
> Thor


That's okay, Thor. Take all the time you need!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

outbackmac said:


> i will post our pics as soon as i get rid of a pooter problem


(pssst....I have an idea, wait until late tonight, say 3:30 or so and sneak over to Thor's home and switch computers with him, maybe he won't notice







)


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

skippershe said:


> what's a pooter anyway?


If you are serious, put a 'com' in front of it. If you are being sarcastic,


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Acadia Hiker said:


> what's a pooter anyway?


If you are serious, put a 'com' in front of it. If you are being sarcastic,








[/quote]
well yes, I was serious...didn't know that one


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Acadia Hiker said:


> what's a pooter anyway?


If you are serious, put a 'com' in front of it. If you are being *sarcastic*,








[/quote]







Dawn???


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

http://s172.photobucket.com/albums/w24/mic...ally/?start=all

If anyone wants a group photo please pm ur info


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## small5 (Sep 12, 2003)

Jerry and All -

GREAT pics! Really wished that we could have joined everyone, but we were suppose to be in Traverse City for a week, but that's another story!

We hope to catch up with the Outback gang soon!


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

chris chris NOW WHAT ARE U TRYING TO START? All of us good OUTBACKERS were asleep at that time of the morning. including me. Besides iam not sure we could be that quiet. Who has the 35 beer cans?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

outbackmac said:


> chris chris NOW WHAT ARE U TRYING TO START? All of us good OUTBACKERS were asleep at that time of the morning. including me. Besides iam not sure we could be that quiet. Who has the 35 beer cans?


Lets say I had the empties behind my truck and now they have become patio awning lights for someone else









Thor


----------

